# "How to Pick a Good Medical Field"



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Can someone pleeeeeaaaasssee tell me how to go about picking the right medical field that best suits me? What are some of the criteria that should be used when picking the right field? 
I can't help but look at the compensation... What else should one look at?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Natacha, did you have a look at this?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oops! I did but it didnt help me much. I forgot that topic was brought up already though.... Sorry.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

haha yeah, it actually didn't really help me all that much either....it gave me some weird choice as my #1 recommended field..

What do you think about anesthesia? Making money to put people to sleep sounds easy enough, right?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

You got that right Rehan! I should actually look into that, now that you mention it. :lol:


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2006)

My uncle's an anesthesiologist and he says if you don't mind waking up in the middle of the night you can't have a better job...still I don't like waking up in the middle of the night..hahah.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

i just started anesthesia rotation. it's hard! you have to know way more than just pharmacology. :shock:


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

So, Rubina, you think it's hard mentally or physically also?


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that the best medical field for a person would be the one that interests them.
I say this because then the person wont think of the job as something they have to do, but rather something they want to do.:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

A job's a job, unless you're a secret agent, or, ice cream taste tester.


----------



## medicalmarvel (Apr 28, 2007)

Although it is not easy, but neorology is my scope of interest. but to get up to the top that, you have to play a ery long waiting game. any suggestions?


----------



## newdoc (Jun 29, 2007)

this is actually a very intresting subject!! I have just graduated and I have to go first through my internship year.. I know many countries don't have this system any more but we do.. 
Many of our interns decide what they really want to do by the end of this year.. they believe that what you like as a student will not necesserly what you will like as a doctor with real responsibilities..
I liked surgery as a student, but I don't know if i will still like it as a doctor!! I hope i will!!!


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

ok so after u finish medical school in pakistan...then u gotta go toskool to specialize in sum? how does that work? how long does that take? n wut r sum good medical fields besides anesthisia? because im just lookn at money too..hehee i mean if u spend all that time and studyin in medical then obviously u got a passion for it... so now wut makes the most money in the medical field? lol


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

sairaz said:


> ok so after u finish medical school in pakistan...then u gotta go toskool to specialize in sum? how does that work? how long does that take? n wut r sum good medical fields besides anesthisia? because im just lookn at money too..hehee i mean if u spend all that time and studyin in medical then obviously u got a passion for it... so now wut makes the most money in the medical field? lol


Choosing a specialty based upon money is the worst thing you can do to yourself. 

After graduation from a Pakistani medical college you would have to take the USMLE Step 1 and Step 2 exam before applying for a residency in the field of your choice. Residencies vary anywhere from 3-8 years depending on the field you choose.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

"Choosing a specialty based upon money is the worst thing you can do to yourself" - Rehan#yes 

Ex:
My neighbor is a anesthesiologist. He is always on duty. He carries this blue pillow everywhere. I don know if he likes the job but his character is very exhausted.

I hav interest in Neuro so i will be doing that inshallah after i finish premed, medschool, and residency. I think Neuro residency is the longest. Time will pass by no matter what you do.:happy:


----------



## drrahul (Mar 15, 2008)

hi,guys thanks fr strtng this thread, n i ws thinking only i m confused abt taking up a speciality, tk tht test which ws supposed to tell me my pg interest wel it didn,t help me much!!! cn anyone plz highlight scope in clinicalpharmacology after doing a md pharmacology in india,any inputs wud be very helpful! regards rahul


----------



## Dr. Suds XY (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I hope I am not too late to reply to the topic, I just joined this forum...

Natacha, I totally understand how you feel. When I first started Med school I thought my interest lay in Cardiology, that didn't work out. Next, I tried pediatrics but no so much! Endo and GIT were next but they didn't pan out either. I now finally realise that being a "traditional" clinical doctor isn't me. Luckily, medicine is such a vast career choice that you can pretty much do anthing from research to pharma to diagnostics.
My advice to you is to figure out what you're interested in and imagine yourself doin it for the rest of your LIFE.....Good luck and I hope I helped!


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

how long does it take to take usmle i mean lets say i fonish med school from pak in 5yrs..... do i have to take a whole yr off for just taking the test or what .....???


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Please read the title of the thread before posting in it.


----------

